# Want 3 FREE artworks



## Johnmar (Jul 20, 2012)

1) A mastodon inspired logo with the concept of a huge eye with waves and thunders on the white part of it and some kickass dudes with like sacred sticks guarding the "inner part" from the sea.The dudes will be like fighting against the waves.

2) a Seabeast with spikes and shit rising out of the sea full of waves and thunders(love both waves and thunders haha).Like a Girados but with more details.Drawn like this. Departed | Facebook (The dog)

3)That's for a "funky" project so no waves on this one. 
A pelikan on a backround like Keith merrow's retrospecial(but like a bar).
The pelikan will have a cigarette in its mouth and be dressed formally.

[email protected]
[email protected]

Send the artworks here^

peace


----------



## TimSE (Jul 20, 2012)

Is this you asking someone to do some artwork for you?


----------



## Johnmar (Jul 27, 2012)

TimSE said:


> Is this you asking someone to do some artwork for you?



Yes(?)


----------



## mikernaut (Jul 27, 2012)

How about we come to where you work and ask you to do something for us for free.

Good luck with that!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jul 27, 2012)

^This.
Don't insult us. If you want something, pay for it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 27, 2012)

It's not like you're asking for a small bit of work, which might be understandable. You're asking for three pretty complex pieces, and to be honest it's quite rude to expect people to do such work for free.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jul 27, 2012)

And reading again, it comes across as more of a demand than a request, which is even more presumptive and rude.
"Send the artworks here"
How about no.


----------

